# Aerial



## 89782 (May 1, 2005)

We wish to buy an Aerial for our M/Home.
Has anyone got a good report about any aerial they are using? We have looked at the Status, any comments about this one? Could we use this type of aerial abroad?
We go to France for about 2/3 months and would like to watch the news etc. Satellite aerials are so expensive, and I think we would have to have a digibox, please excuse our ignorance we are just not techies.
Would appreciate any advise and feedback.

Xavier

PS, I have been on this site for hours, it is so interesting!!! so much to see and read!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The Status aerials are a compromise and not the most efficient. I would be inclined to contact a specialist such as Leisure Power (they advertise in most mags) as dealers tend to steer you to things they have in stock rather than what you need.
If I were buying another new van I would not have a Status Multidirectional fitted (three caravans and two motorhomes have had them with ampsand they have all been the same) Coathangers cheaper and directional


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

xavier

To generally receive UK tv across France you will have to invest in a satellite system, ie. dish and digibox.

We, like you, spend a lot of time in France and would like UK tv. The best system appears to be a permanently fixed motorised self-seeking aerial on the roof linked to a Sky box.
We are told though that a perfectly good signal can be obtained through a dish which is mounted on a tripod or a pole fastened to the ladder. The satellite can then be found by using a compass and tweaking the dish connected to the tv or perhaps perhaps using a hand held signal finder.

2 useful websites for finding out more are:-
http://transleisure.co.uk 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/de.sullivan

Gillian


----------



## 89071 (May 13, 2005)

*Ariel*

I have found the status unit to be no good unless you are on electric hook up. 99% time I can get a perfect picture from the small ariel off the TV.
Sorry dont know about abroad


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

*Globesat*

*Hi There!!

Do you have Sky TV at home? If so, why not considor fitting a Globesat dish? It's a conventional roof mounted folding dish, but instead of having expensive motors operating its seeking, it has a mast in the living area which you manually use to move/raise the dish, in conjunction with a digital meter. If you take your home digibox with you, use a 150watt invertor to power it, and don't spending an extra 5 minutes to tune in, It'll only cost about £150 extra than the cost of a good TV aeriel, and it'll probably add that value to your van anyway.

I had a Status 530 aeriel fitted to my van, but do a lot of touring up in the highlands & Islands. I fitted Globesat a year ago, and have managed to find a strong signal, wherever I go.

The blurb that came with it claims to get a signal as far as southern Spain. On a 60 cm dish?? I'm a little dubious, but it'll definitely cover France!!!

I bought from 'Roadpro', but there's also another company called PDM that do em'... Try MMM......

:wink: *


----------



## 89782 (May 1, 2005)

*aerial*

Thanks Laika

No we dont have a sky box at home ,We are trying to buy one instead of subscribing...... We can have a dish fitted by Caravan Repairers, but have to supply our own Sky box.
Fingers crossed, hoping to travel over in April.............. With TV lol

Xavier


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

I recently bought a Sky Decoder for the MH from Digiboxes (www.digiboxes.co.uk , T:07092 010982 - contact Lee Harling). Excellent chap to deal with - bought a refurbished ex-contract Grundig 300 (No connection, other than a satisfied customer, by the way)

However, if you don't have a decode card, you will only get Free to Air channels (ie BBC1,2,3,4 etc) and not Free to View channels (ITV1,2,Chan 4,5 etc). Free to view cards no longer available.

Checkout this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt479.html for additional info.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

To get your box for a £1.00.

Go to www.sky.com and pay £1.00 for installation of Sky dish and supply of Sky digibox if you subscribe to Sky World and Family Pack at £40.00.

At the end of the first month cancel the Sky World and Family Pack and reduce to a much cheaper package.
Your contract requires you to have the box connected to the telephone line for the first 12 months but there doesn't seem to be too much hassle if you have a standard box. They are much more keen to ensure you have both boxes connected if you have a Sky+ box with a mirror subscription to another box sited alsewhere in the house.

This is the cheapest way to get Sky and be able to have more than the Free to Air channels available when you are away.

For confirmation and any other information subscribe to the newsgroup uk.tech.tv.sky


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You can get digi boxes at loads of outlets, Liddles, QSP or what ever they are called, Argos, TJ's for us northerners, for around 40 pounds and they are quire small now


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Are these the Freeview boxes for digital through a terrestial aerial?
Sky digiboxes are probably £100 and upwards depending on whether second hand (E-bay etc) and upwards for new. I believe the mini Sky digibox, which can run off 12v can be had from about £150 new.


----------

